# "Lost Girl" on SyFy.  Anybody seen this show about a succubus?



## NewJeffCT (Jan 20, 2012)

Interesting idea - it started this past Monday night on SyFy - about a woman that finds out she is a succubus (a fae creature on the show) and must choose between two types of Fae - the dark and the light - who seem to be hidden amongst us in modern society.

Anybody else seen the show?  I saw "succubus" listed on the info, so I DVR'd it and watched it last night.  I think it's on Mondays on SyFy - rated TV MA for nudity, sexual situations and violence.

They have the typical D&D succubus powers - draining life with a kiss and also being able to charm others as well.  No wings or horns, though.

Anna Silk plays the woman who finds out she is a succubus.  The always sexy Emmanuelle Vaugier plays the leader of the dark Fae.


----------



## Nagol (Jan 20, 2012)

I've seen the first couple of seasons on Space in Canada.

Interesting premise and starting situation.  Generally decent characterisations except for the dark fae.  A bit of a lost opportunity with the light/dark political intrigue.

You see a lot of different fae-type creatures appear in the series including selkies, a sort-of dryad, but they're pretty much single-use throw-away plot devices so far.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 20, 2012)

Yep- I'm looking to see how things go.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/316870-interesting-new-shows.html


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jan 21, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yep- I'm looking to see how things go.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/316870-interesting-new-shows.html




It's got a succubus in it, it's worth watching just for that.

I'm actually surprised they have a TV-MA show on SyFy.


----------



## Aeolius (Jan 21, 2012)

I saw the pilot and wasn't all that impressed. It had a sort of "Grimm" feel to it; fairly two-dimensional and the writer felt the need to explain everything, leaving nothing for the viewer to wonder about.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jan 21, 2012)

Now well into its second season on Space, it's something I enjoy every week, though it's not must-see.

The TV-MA rating is overkill: there are maybe 3 episodes so far that push boundaries a bit, but otherwise it's tame.


----------



## Banshee16 (Jan 22, 2012)

What day/time is it on Space?  I get the channel, as I'm in Canada but I've never heard of the show.

Banshee


----------



## Nagol (Jan 22, 2012)

Um, apparently I can't keep channels straight anymore.  It's on Showcase not Space.

I blame my PVR.  The whole "Tell it once then watch recordings" is weakening my grip on the channel-verse.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Jan 22, 2012)

I watch it. Humorous supernatural  show. Sidekick girl remains me of another sidekick girl of another similar but more serious show, forget the name but that was really angsty show.

I don't think Anna Silk fits that role very well. Some probably like her, but I don't feel she is that sexy to be succubus. I have kinda got used to her, but show is not so good. So-so, ok if you like teeny shows but want something bit more "intelligent and ironic" than vampire chronicles and other really teeny-teeny shows.

Plot of a day kinda dark-light fairy cold war detective show with some story-ach, but that moves really slowly.

I feel much better story could have been made with that type of world-idea and this one kinda feels pretty lama.

Watchable, funny, silly, not memorable. Somewhat entertaining IMO. Nothing I am going to miss if it's canceled.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jan 23, 2012)

Zelda Themelin said:


> I don't think Anna Silk fits that role very well. Some probably like her, but I don't feel she is that sexy to be succubus. I have kinda got used to her, but show is not so good. So-so, ok if you like teeny shows but want something bit more "intelligent and ironic" than vampire chronicles and other really teeny-teeny shows.




She is an attractive woman who displays some nice cleavage. But, I agree that she's not quite as sexy as what I had envisioned for a succubus. 

 However, the woman that is the leader of the Dark Fae oozes sex appeal (Emmanuelle Vaugier) and would have made a great succubus.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 23, 2012)

Buuuut she wouldn't have been as good at pulling off the central character's naïveté.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jan 23, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Buuuut she wouldn't have been as good at pulling off the central character's naïveté.




nope, certainly not....she could give a class in sexuality on the screen.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 23, 2012)

Which is all good, since Fey are supposed to be seductively beautiful...if they so choose or be.


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Jan 24, 2012)

It's an alright show, but not really really good show.  They probably could do more with improving something.  The second season gets better.

Though one thing I'm really impressed about with that show is how they managed to do their research into Fae and mythological creatures.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 24, 2012)

cleaVage


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Jan 24, 2012)

Ah now I remember. Another series that had similar girl-sidekick was series named Hex. It ran two seasons and was very dark and rather depressing. Evil certainly was more evil in this series. But if you want to see another series with clea.... and lesb.... then that's the one. Plot would probably run into different direction if main character actor hadn't left series late first season.


You might be able to find it dvd if you are interested. But I repeat it's very angsty... super angsty... whird warning. And kinky.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 24, 2012)

Hex never really grabbed me for some reason.


----------



## Aeolius (Jan 25, 2012)

Okay, so I watched a bit of the second episode. I think I'll pass on this one. It seems to be as two-dimensional as "Grimm" and as hokey as "Special Unit 2". 

Fortunately, Syfy's second season of "Being Human" seems to be off to a good start.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 25, 2012)

Aeolius said:


> It seems to be as two-dimensional as "Grimm" and as hokey as "Special Unit 2".




Two-dimensional?  Have you SEEN those mountains?


----------



## Aeolius (Jan 25, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Two-dimensional?  Have you SEEN those mountains?




And to your left, ladies and gentlemen, the  majestic Succubus Peaks.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jan 25, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Two-dimensional?  Have you SEEN those mountains?




and now we know what grabbed you about the show...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 25, 2012)

NewJeffCT said:


> and now we know what grabbed you about the show...




And yet _Hex_ did NOTHING for me.

Nah, I liked the plot conceit of the unknowing Fey- kinda like _John Doe_- the Alps were just a nice bonus.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Jan 26, 2012)

Hex girls will only go for immortal female witches, ghosty lesbian girls and demon lords. You don't have a chance.

Miss "lost girl" however, goes for anyone.


----------

